# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  COSMOTE: διάθεση  δύο νέων  προγραμμάτων  Double Play 12μηνης δέσμευσης ,  αποκλειστικά  για  φοιτητές

## nnn

Η ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. ανακοινώνει τη διάθεση  δύο νέων προγραμμάτων Double Play 12μηνης δέσμευσης, αποκλειστικά για φοιτητές. 


*ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ* 
*ΜΗΝΙΑΙΑ ΤΕΛΗ (Μήνες 01-12)* 
*ΜΗΝΙΑΙΑ ΤΕΛΗ  (Από τον 13ο μήνα και μετά) * 

What’ s Up Student Double Play 30 S
25,90€
41,90€

What’ s Up Student Double Play 50 S
30,90€
46,90€



Δικαίωμα να αποκτήσουν και να διατηρήσουν ενεργά τα προγράμματα αυτά έχουν όσοι: (α) είναι Φοιτητές σε Ελληνικά Ιδρύματα της Τριτοβάθμιας Εκπαίδευσης, (β) διαμένουν μόνιμα στην Ελλάδα, (γ) βρίσκονται εντός της ελάχιστης υποχρεωτικής διάρκειας φοίτησης. 
Συγκεκριμένα δικαίωμα συμμετοχής έχουν όσοι Φοιτητές (προπτυχιακοί, μεταπτυχιακοί, υποψήφιοι διδάκτορες και συμμετέχοντες σε πρόγραμμα Erasmus) είναι εγγεγραμμένοι σε: • AEI/TEI • Ιερατικές Σχολές • Στρατιωτικές και Αστυνομικές Σχολές • Σχολές Εμπορικού Ναυτικού & Λιμενικού Σώματος • Σχολές Πυροσβεστικής Ακαδημίας • Ελληνικό Ανοιχτό Πανεπιστήμιο • Δημόσια Ι.Ε.Κ. • Ιδιωτικά Ι.Ε.Κ. & Ιδιωτικά Πανεπιστήμια τα οποία λειτουργούν νόμιμα σύμφωνα με την εκάστοτε ισχύουσα νομοθεσία. 

Κάθε Δικαιούχος δικαιούται ένα (1) ενεργό πρόγραμμα σε Τηλεφωνική Γραμμή OTE η οποία θα λειτουργεί στα στοιχεία του (ονοματεπώνυμο, ΑΦΜ κλπ.).   

Στα παραπάνω μηνιαία τέλη περιλαμβάνονται: 
•	Βασικό μηνιαίο τέλος τηλεφωνικής γραμμής με 1 Κανάλι Φωνής.  
•	Ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο ταχύτητας (αντίστοιχα) έως 30 ή 50 Mbps. 
Τα μηνιαία τέλη αυξάνονται κατά 6,50€ για Τηλεφωνικές Γραμμές με 2 κανάλια φωνής. 
Όλες οι κλήσεις προς σταθερά τηλέφωνα (αστικά και υπεραστικά) χρεώνονται με ενιαία τιμή 0,12€/λεπτό και οι κλήσεις προς εθνικά κινητά  χρεώνονται με ενιαία τιμή 0,26€/λεπτό. Βήμα χρέωσης είναι το λεπτό. Τυχόν κλάσμα λεπτού, σε κάθε κλήση, θα υπολογίζεται ως ακέραιο λεπτό. 

Σε περίπτωση διακοπής πριν από την πάροδο του 12μηνου και στα δύο προγράμματα, χρεώνεται εφάπαξ τέλος αποδέσμευσης 126,02€.  
Οι τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24% και Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5%. Το τέλος αποδέσμευσης δεν υπόκειται σε Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας. 

H ημερομηνία έναρξης ισχύος όλων των ανωτέρω προγραμμάτων είναι η 24/9/2018. 
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο www.cosmote.gr, στο 13888 ή στο Δίκτυο Καταστημάτων COSMOTE -  ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ. 

*Πηγή : COSMOTE*

----------

